# diagnosis code cerebral palsy with spastic quadriparesis



## nbrau (Jul 21, 2011)

Can anyone help with a diagnosis code, please?? 

The patient has cerebral palsy, spastic quadriparesis

There is a combination code 343.2 for cerebral palsy-spastic-quadraplegic, but the patient has quadriparesis..is there an ICD9 code specific to quadriparesis?

Any information is greatly appreciated 

Thank you!


----------



## Kimmers (Jul 21, 2011)

When I use coding software and try the quadraparesis approach, picking congenital spastic/cerebral/spinal it codes to 343.2. When I use other specified it codes to quadriplegia 34409. I believe 343.2 is the correct code for you to be using.


----------



## nbrau (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you  I appreciate you taking the time to verify this for me!


----------

